# Proyecto de sonido ambiental



## ddddd (Jun 12, 2007)

Tengo que hacer un trabajo, que consiste en llevar musica funcional a 16 habitaciones de un hotel desde una radio comun. Las habitaciones tienen un parlante cada una de 7", de cuanto tendría que ser el amplificador? que potenciometros debo usar?


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 12, 2007)

tendrias que poner amplificador independientes a cada parlante para poder controlar el volumen de cada uno y con respecto alos potenciometros es dificil que puedas hacer el contro de volumen en la salida con un potenciometro aunque es una resistencia variable es muy probable que se queme
saludos


----------



## axedr (Jun 12, 2007)

Para usar un control de volúmen a la salida puedes utilizar un reóstato, estos vienen diseñados para 0 a 16 Ohmios se manejan de igual forma que los potenciómetros pero manejaran tu potencia de salida.

La música es ambiental por lo que puedes manejarla de varias maneras:

- Manejar amplificador monofónicos independientes para cada parlantes.
- Utilizar amplificador estéreos e independizas las salidas para cada habitación disminuyendo el costo de cable e incluso material.
- Puedes utilizar amplificador de perifoneo e incluso dichas bocinas para controlar el volúmen
- Los parlantes pueden ser de unos 10w cada uno, por lo que tu amplificador seria de unos 200w rms puedes utilizar uno hecho de fábrica y utilizas la salida cuadrafónica.
estas salidas suelen ser de 4 ohmios y puedes configurar 4 parlantes por salida cada uno de cuatro ohmios colocandolos de a dos en paralelo y estos en serie, reóstato que colocarías es de 4 Ohmios y lo ajustarias como volumen de tal manera que no afecte el audio de los demás o a la inversa.

Cualquier duda puedes escribir al correo y te doy apoyo en el proyecto.


----------



## georgekooll (May 5, 2008)

Hola a todos...soy nuevo en este foro...vera estoy haciendo un proyecto investigativo para implementar sonido ambiental en la universidad en la que estudio.

Necesito diseñar un sistema para repartir sonido a 4 bloques de la siguiente manera: 
el bloque A son 5 pisos con 30 salones
el bloque B son 5 pisos con 19 salones
el bloque C son 2 pisos con 9 salones
el bloque D son 3 pisos con 8 salones

en cada salon se instalara un parlante...cada parlante es de 20 W. lo suficiente para cubrir un area clase

tengo muchisimas dudas y por eso recurro a ustedes por ejemplo: que tipo, impedancia y cuanta potencia necesitare de un amplificador...necesito uno o varios y como los conecto...el manejo de impedancias pues son distancias considerablemente largas (20 a 30 mts)....el uso de transformadores....sistemas de proteccion.... tipo de cables...como conectar los parlantes serie o paralelo...recomendaciones....en fin.

le agradezco el aporte que ustedes me puedan brindar....muchas gracias


----------



## santiago (May 6, 2008)

en el bloque A son 30 salones por cada piso o en total?
se me ocurre armar un amplificador por cada bloque y usar 4omhs de parlantes (audiocar)
por una cuestion de precio y vistocidad por ej podes poner un 6x9 por salon tendrias que decirnos de que tamaño es cada salon aprox capas con un 6x6 te da para sonorizarlo y por ultimo vas a pasar musica o palabras de una persona?
si me respondes podremos aconsejarte yo y los del foro 
salu2
pd ah tienes alguna experiencia electronica


----------



## Dano (May 6, 2008)

Aqui tienes algo de información, como para ir entrando en tema.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/instalar-altavoces-empotrados-local-11529/


----------



## georgekooll (May 9, 2008)

muchas gracias por sus aporte la verdad tengo los conceptos pero solo soy estudiante y aun no se como llevarlos a la aplicabilidad y es por eso que acudo a ustedes...la cuestion es la siguiente:

son 4 bloques A;B;C;D con sus respectivos pisos y numero de salones en total, tal cual esta escrito al principio del foro. Para entrar en detalles es lo Siguiente:

el amplificador se va a colocar en el 5 piso del B y de aqui se reparte a los demas bloques los bloque estan pegados uno de otro.
ahora si quieren el dato por pisos ahi les va

bloque A:
piso 1: 2 salones
piso 2: 4 salones
piso 3: 8 salones
piso 4: 7 salones
piso 5: 7 salones

bloque B:
piso 1: 7 salones
piso 2: 3 salones
piso 3: 4 salones
piso 4: 4 salones
piso 5: ubicacion amplificador emsion de señal 

bloque C

piso unico: 9 salones

bloque D:

piso 1: 3 salonnes
piso 2: 5 salones.

el area de cada salon es + o - 25 metros cuadrados. Yo hable con mi porfesor y el me dijo que con 20 W era suficiente para cubrir un salon de clase(aunque alguien me dijo que el objetivo del sonido abiental no es armar fiestas que + ó - 5w era suficiente). el tipo de sonido es solo ambiental (musica) depronto no se si el sistema permita la posibilidad de que el rector de algun tipo de información utilizando el sistema (voz)

una pregunta se puede utilizar un amplificador de los que vienen fabricado o toca hacerlo, como podria ser el esquema de los parlantes (serie o paralelo) teniendo en cuenta la impedancia, y el uso de transformadores.

le agradezco su colaboracion, tengo que presentarlo en 2 semanas


----------



## santiago (May 9, 2008)

y mira por salon podes poner un 6x6 de audiocar que te va a andar bien ademas es 4omhs todos los parlantes en paralelo
ahora 
no te conviene tener mas de un amplificador?
osea uno por cada dos bloques o algo asi? me parece lo mas correcto ya que tenes que armar amplificadores de menor potencia y es menos cablerio


----------



## georgekooll (May 10, 2008)

ok... entonces me recomiendas colocar solo un amplificador en total pero yo estuve haciendo cuentas colocando parlantes de 5W a un amplificador de 180W y me deja conectar 36 parlantes entonces necesitaria minimo dos amplificador.

Dano me dio un link donde hablan acerca de parlantes de megafonia, en estos parlante viene incluido un transformador de impedancias osea que esto me facilita aun mas el sistema.

por ejemplo si el sistema queda configurado conectando todos los parlantes en paralelo y si por alguna razon un parlante de estos se desconecta o se quema va a afectar el amplificador. ¿hay alguna forma de proteger el  sistema para casos como estos? que se yo por ejemplo un circuito en la salida del amplificador para protegerlo o algo asi.

muchas gacias.
experiencia en electronica? bueno no mucha pero entiendo un poco acerca de esto, es decir no estoy tan perdido en el tema lo que pasa es que manejar sonido ya es otro cuento y realmente es algo nuevo para mi.


----------



## santiago (May 10, 2008)

no, te recomiendo que si uses mas de un amplificador
mas facil de armar
se te rompe una no quedas a "pata"
saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 11, 2008)

Hola muchahcos. Me parece un buen proyecto el que estas comenzando. La cuestion es:
en todos los salones de toda la facultad colocaras el mismo sonido?
Si es asi, necesitaras un preamplificador que distribuya la señal en varios preamplificador para alimentar varios amplificador no muy grandes, como explico santixman.

El tema de parlantes e impedancias es un tema delicado. Si colocas todos parlantes de 4ohms tendras muy pocos problemas en calculos de impedancias. y lo más recomendable para la conexión de los mismos, es cable polarizado de lo mas fino q puedas (0,25 o 0,30), para q no aumente tanto la resistencia. las formulas para calcular impedancias son estas.

al colocar parlantes en serie la impedancia se suma: 4+4 = 8ohms.
al colocarlos en paralelo se multiplican y se dividen entre su suma: 4x4 / 4+4 = 2

ahora, puedes ir jugando con estas 2 formulas en cada piso de tu facultad para conseguir los 4 ohms necesarios para tu proyecto. hay amplificador que trabajan con 2, 4, 6, 8, y algunos con hasta 16 ohms de impedancia. la cosa es no tirr demasiado abajo la impedancia para no quemar el amplificador.

por ejemplo, si en un bloque tienes 30 salones, debes comenzar a ver como conectar los 30 parlantes entre si para luego llevar solo un cable hasta el amplificador. me explico?

lo que puedes hacer es:
1) armar 15 grupos de 2 parlantes en paralelo.t quedan 15 grupos de 2 ohms.
2) armar grupos de 2 grupos de 2 parlantes en serie. t quedarian 7 grupos de 4 ohms y un grupo de 2 parlantes de 2 ohms.
 y asi sigues haciendo sumas, restas, etc. t envio imagenes.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 11, 2008)

aqui hay otra configuracion para la de 30 habitaciones, luego debes seguir metematiquizandote el cerebro hasta lograr lo que quieres.


----------



## georgekooll (May 12, 2008)

ok entiendo lo que dices y matematicamente tienes razon....la idea es que la impedancia del amplificador debe serigual al de los  parlantes si se llega a bajar esta impedancia lo mas probable es que se queme el amplificador.

aparte de estos foros y lo que se ecuentra en internet nos esta asesorando una persona que se dedica a la venta e instalacion de sonido en nuestra ciudad. 

Él nos propone lo siguiente: 
-son 68 parlantes en total distribuidos en 4 bloques + 1 monitor en el lugar del cerebro del sistema
-utilizar parlantes de 20w y a eso colocarle un transformador de linea acada parlante de 10 w  
-eso nos daria una potencia total de 690 w lo  que representa a 4 amplificador toq1121 de 180w cada uno ó 2 amplificador yamaki de 300w cada uno, conectado en paralelo cualquiera de estos 2 sistemas para que me de la potencia que necesito
-como la conexion del amplificador es 8h-comp-70v-100v debemos  utilizar las salidas comp (-) y 100v(+)  para conectar los trf y de  ahi a los parlantes. y no voy a tener prblemas con impedancias. envio dibujo.


----------



## georgekooll (May 12, 2008)

con este esquema no voy a tener problemas con el manejo de impedancias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 16, 2008)

Y el amplificador lo compras o lo armas?
porque al igual que otros compañeros yo subi varios esquemas y circuitos en pcb de amplificador de buena potencia para q lo armes y ahorres dinero.

saludos.


----------



## Orange (Oct 19, 2009)

Hola a todos, llevo un tiempo leyendo este foro, pero no me habia regitrado esta vez lo hago porque tengo un proyecto entre manos y necesita de su valiosa colaboracion, mis conocimientos de electronica son muy basicos, volviendo al tema el proyecto es el siguiente

tengo a cargo instalar sonido ambiente para un Local (tienda de ropa), es una sala grande en un centro comercial, he preguntado algunas cosas pero me gustaria tener laopinion de los expertos, la musica que se va a poner es electronica asi que se necesita que tenga un buen volumen, cuento con un pc para poner el sonido mi duda es que mas debo comprar y como instalarlo para sacar el sonido desde el PC

quiero 4 altavoces uno para cada esquina, debo comprar un cable especial como lo instalo los 4 y si necesito amplificador, de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## arrivaellobo (Oct 19, 2009)

Hola orange. Yo no soy un experto, pero el amplificador por supuesto que lo necesitas, ya que el ordenador por si solo no tiene potencia suficiente en la tarjeta de sonido. Sabes las medidas de las sala? Para sonorización de locales existen altavoces de techo y pared, que van empotrados, aunque también puedes poner normales.


----------



## GABILON (Oct 19, 2009)

Hola, bienvenido, como antes te han respondido, es imposible realizar tu proyecto sin un amplificador, igualmente me gustaría deciurte que en general el tema de sonido ambiente es bastante distinto del sonido fuerte que tu propones instalar, por lo general en esas tiendas, se usa la música al palo y con un sistema de 4 baffles podrías andar mas que bien por lo general, dependiendoi de las medidas del salón por supuesto, desde ya que si no quieres arruinar los oidos de los compradores, no vas a instalar mas potencia que la necesaria, para que te des una idea, con 10w REALES en una habiotación como una pieza, sirve para que tengas que gritar para que te esuche otra persona, te recomendaría realizar el amplificador que posteó mnicolau con una 7377 y un tda 1524 que ya tiene control de tonos y todo integrado, lo aabo de probar y a mitad de recorrido casi me vuela los parlantes de un centro musical mediano. suerte.
Pd para encontrar el proyercyo, usa el buscador, arriba donde dice buscar y tipea directamente 7377 que te dará uin par de enlaces. suerte


----------



## Orange (Oct 20, 2009)

Muchas Gracias por la respuesta, la idea es poner lo altavoces empotrados, ayer vi unos redondos y blancos en una jugueteria, como podria pedir de esos con que nombre? van incrustados en el techo, la sala  es mas o menos de 20 x 20 y la otra es mas pequeña, como me dijeron por ahi creo que con 10W es suficiente, ya que no quiero dejar sordos a los clientes jajaj  voy a mirar el tema que me recomendaron, la unica duda que me queda es como iria el cableado, un solo cable y de ahi saco lo 4 altavoces, o un cable independiente para cada altavoz, y qur tipo de cable seria el mejor? Nuevamente Gracias !!!


----------



## GABILON (Oct 20, 2009)

Hola orange, empecemos por hablar el mismo idioma, jeje. Primero, si quieres fidelidad, como normalmente ocurre en esos locales, deberias pensar en usar baffles, cajas acústicas y no poner directamente los parlantes empotrados sea en la pared o en el techo, ese tipo de disposición en mas propia de los sistemas de sonido ambienatal, que como ya te dije antes es bien distinto del otro tipo de sonido; por ende, yo te diría que te hagas la idea de usar bafles para poner tus parlantes y no ponerlos empotrados, si igualmente persistes con la idea de usarlo empotrados, ten en cuenta que un parlante es un dispositivo movil, es decir, tiene movimiento y a medida que incrementes la potencia verás que tiende a vibrar, por ende deberás pensar bien la sujeccion del mismo, en especial si lo ponés directamente en el cielorraso si es este de durlock o yeso (por lo general si es fibrofacil o melamina no hay dramas).
Eso por un lado, con respecto a los parlantes que viste, lo que tu has observado es la rejilla que los protege, no el parlante y se pide así directamente, rejilla, por supuesto qeu hay mas de una clase de rejilla, pero la debes pedir primero por el tamaño, en la casa donde la compres, si le dices el uso que le darás seguro te ofrecerán la adecuada, ten en cuenta que muchas veces por espacio o por necesidad de sujeccion vas a necesitar aros de separación, por ende consulta al momento de comprarlos si te los venden si es que los llegas a necesitar, te recomendaría que compres parlantes de 2 vias o mas (bi-axiales o triaxiales) para aprovechar mejor el sonido.
Por las medidas de 20 x 20 no me parece un local muy chico que digamos, en el ejemplo te hable de una pieza y con esa medida podria ser la pieza de king kong, jaja, de todos modos con el amplificador que te mencioné debería andarte bien, y si te es poco, haces otro y listo.
Con resprecto al tema de los cables y la conexion, me parece que eso denuncia que ni has buscado el post que te menciono, porfa buscalo y leelo que ya en el primer post nuestro buen amigo mnicolau ha explicado todo con lujo de detalles y si no entiendes algo con gusto te ayudo, pero por lo menos leelo. saludos


----------



## Orange (Oct 20, 2009)

ok gracias de nuevo, mira fui a una tienda de electronica y me recomioendan esto paralantes para el proyecto que opinas?

http://www.cursoshacermusica.com/CHM/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage-ask.tpl&product_id=553&category_id=4&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=2

estoy leyendo los post qwue me dijiste


----------



## GABILON (Oct 24, 2009)

Hola de nuevo, a ver. He visto ese parlante, parece muy bueno, pero ten en cuenta una cosa, está directamente`preparado para su uso con sonido ambiental, por ello trae el trafo acoplado que es una caracter´sitica bastante corriente de estos parlantes, pero te obligará a tener un trafo master adaptador de impedancias a la salida de tu circuito, usando esta convinacion te evitaras muchos problemas en hacer conexiónes para optimizar su impedancia, quizas si, esa sea tu soolucion, pero no olvides preguntar por el trafo master que pondras a la salida de tu ampli. suerte


----------



## rodr0 (Nov 2, 2009)

la opcion que te daria, serian varios TDA2003 (amo ese integrado) pero tambein tendrias la posibilidad de usar el tda7373 que indica gabilon, pero si te fijas en el datasheet de ese integrado (buscalo en www.datasheetcatalog.com) hay varias opciones de configuracion. en resumen, el tda7377 es un integrado de 4 amplificadores con la opcion de puentearlo y hacer 2.1 canales (13 + 13 . 26 aproximado usandolo con 12V). para un local, mi opinion va en la opcion de 4 canales (13 x 4) o la del 2.1 (el .1 lo pondria con un filtro pasa bajos que hay varios esquemas en los que no gastarias mas de 10 pesos argentinos) espero te sirva mi opinion y cualquier cosa consulta.


----------



## Orange (Nov 3, 2009)

Che rodrigo, te hago una pregunta, como seria eso de puentearlo me interesa mucho asi ?manadaria un solo cable para los 4 verdad?


----------



## rodr0 (Nov 4, 2009)

hoy sin tiempo. mañana sin falta te contesto. saluttes


----------



## rodr0 (Nov 6, 2009)

BIEN, la parte de arriba es conexión simple. la parte de abajo es conexión puente. espero te sirva (esa era tu duda?)


y si aplicas eso en la parte de arriba, tendrias unos 26 watts aprox por canal (2 canales)


a ver si lo hago mas facil:

si lo pones separado como la parte de arriba, tendrias 13 + 13 + 13 + 13

si lo pones como indico en el esquema, tendrias 13 + 13 + 26

si lo armases como la parte de abajo, tendrias 13 + 13.

acomodalo a tus necesidades ^^



saludos


----------



## austin248 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hola a todos, me atrebo a escribir, nunca lo habia echo pero dados los conocimientos y las dudas que tengo aca estoy, espero me puedan ayudar.

estoy en un proyecto de instalar un sistema de sonido ambiental en una carcel. como pueden deducir el lugar es bastante grande y lleno de cuartos y algunos de dificil acceso. la idea es dejar una sala central en donde se colocaran los equipos de audio(amplificadores, consolas, plantas) y de alli se tirara los cables a los distintos patios o lugares de comun acceso.
este debe tambien de contar con un selector de zonas para selecionar el sonido para cada lugar por ejemplo: admon, patios, guardia, cancha, granja etc, en total son 12 zona.

bueno ahora si vienen las dudas, he pensado colocar 2 plantas QSC isa 850, para alimentar los parlantes que son mas o menos 90, los parlantes son marca proel spark de 50w y 65w para lugares mas abiertos, y tambien contara con cornetas de 100w para sitios mas abiertos como las canchas y granja. como estaria mejor deseñado el montaje, con las dos plantas o puedo colocar por cada zona un amplificador, teniendo en cuenta que los parlantes no sobrepasen  los ohmnios, por favor alguien que me ayude y me diga como puede ser la mejor manera de conectar todos los parlantes sin que vallan a tener problemas.

les agradezco en tenerme en cuneta para sus comentarios y quedo pendiente de una pronta repuesta, si requieren mas info se las estare subiendo.

mil gracias 

austin


----------



## claudio230 (Sep 1, 2010)

hola austin el tema que la musica ambiental no se hace asi,  se hace como te detallo a continuacion En cada amplificador de cada zona se le pone a la salida un trasnformador de por ejemplo 8 ohms a una alta impedancia por ejemplo 100kohms o mejor dicho en argentina se llaman a linea de 70volts  0 100volts por que es como que distribuis el audio en forma de una tension como una red electrica del otro lado en cada parlante este lleva un trafo mas chico obviamente de 5000ohms a 8 ohms y un reostato (potenciometro de alambre ) en caso que quieras regular el volumen en forma individual en cada parlante; vos llevas por cada zona solo dos cables como una red electrica y vas conectando en paralelo los distintos trafos de cada parlante no se si te quedo claro.


----------



## austin248 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok Claudio gracias por la respuesta, si te entiendo lo que me queres decir, pero utilizando lineas de 70 o 100v debo utilizar solo parlantes de una misma potencias o watts o puedo alternar entre parlantes de diferente potencia?


----------



## claudio230 (Sep 2, 2010)

hola austin sigueindo con el tema si podes usar parlantes de distinta potencia pero lo que si tenes que ver es el transformador que va en el parlante para que te entregue mas potencia a ese parlante y con el reostato podes regular esa potencia si puedo te escaneo algo del algun libro que tengo el tema es que se me rompio la fuente del escaner y no he tenido tiempo de arreglarlo


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Sep 2, 2010)

No vi ninguna ISA850 en la pagina de QSC, cuida de que el amplificador sea original y no una falsificacion china.

http://www.qscaudio.com/products/amps/isa/isa_es.htm

La serie ISA tiene el ISA800Ti que tiene salida para sistemas de 70 y 100v asi que te ahorrarias el transformador de acople, ademas si te consigues un amplificador que no lo tenga en el comercio hay parlantes especiales para sonido ambiental que dentro de la caja traen el transformador y a veces traen un switch para atenuar la señal por pasos y asi te evitas muchos problemas.

Averigua en los almacenes a ver que puedes conseguir.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2010)

Y como además los transformadores de los parlantes tienen entrada de 70 - 100 V y salidas de 4 - 8 - 16 ohms , a veces se puede jugar con eso de conectar un parlante de 8 ohms a la salida de 4 o de 16 para subir o bajar la potencia disponible . . . además del reóstato. Justamente no son sistemas taaaaaaaaaan críticos.

Saludos !


----------



## austin248 (Sep 2, 2010)

Mucha gracias a todos por sus respuestas

estaba erradoen la referencia de la QSC, si es la isa 850, otra pregunta es es mejor utilizar las dos QSC o es mejor usar por cada zona un amplificador, es decir si son 12 zonas seran 12 ampl.
uds que me recomiendan ? 

gracias


----------



## ossz28 (Mar 27, 2011)

Buenas noches.. que pena pero soy nuevo en el foro... llevo semanas leyendolos diferentes post expuestos sobre este tema y este es uno de los que más lucides me ha dado, pues me ayudo a aclarar varias dudas generadas por los otros Me gustarìa saber como terminó el proyecto de audio ambiental para la carcel, pues al igual que austin248 hace unos meses, en este momento requiero algo similar solo que más pequeño es para un club en el cual se requiere un sistema similar.

Te agradezco de antemano la colaboración y orientación que me puedas prestar con esta experiencia...


----------



## linuchero (Abr 18, 2011)

Buenas noches amigos, soy de Mexico yo tambien estoy haciendo un proyecto de sonido ambiental para el hotel de un cliente. No tengo nada en mente aun sobre que comprar. La idea es colocar 1 bocina por habitacion. Son 10 habitaciones en total (no muy grandes) y 2 en el lobby (recepcion). Tengo conocimientos basicos sobre electronica pero necesito orientacion. Debo comprar un kit? o es mejor hacerlo? y para la conexion de cada bocina hasta el amplificador, etc. Gracias y espero sus respuestas! Saludos


----------



## djamolidine (Ago 5, 2014)

Buenas a todos,

Llevo unos días dándole vueltas a hacer un hilo musical en mi casa, en plan casero, el problema es que no he tocado nunca señales de audio y ando muy perdido.

Mi proyecto es muy sencillo, salida de audio del PC, lo meto en un circuito con dos MAX4664 y doblo la señal stereo para dos jacks donde conecto unos altavoces, unos en una habitación y otros en otra.

La historia es que tengo muchas dudas y no sé cómo empezar...:
- no sé bien qué acondicionado dar a las señales de audio, si realmente le tengo que dar.
- Creo que no necesito amplificar, ya que los altavoces que voy a poner son muy pequeños, de 8W peor he estado mirando especificaciones de mi placa base de PC (DH55TC) y no he encontrado nada
- El esquema de conexionado es el correcto?
- Con qué niveles de tensión trabajan las señales de audio de PC? he leido que hay diferentes tipos de señales, que vana diferentes tensiones. Esto es importante para alimentar el MAX (lo he puesto a 12V-GND pero se puede alimentar también con negativas y menos tensión.
- La potencia soportada por el MAX no me tiene que preocupar, ya que prácticamente no consume.

Sé que mi pregunta es complicada, ya que prácticamente me tendréis (si queréis) que dar clases de primaria para esto, pero es un proyecto que llevo tiempo pensándolo y aprovechando el tema, quiero intentar hacerlo.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Scooter (Ago 5, 2014)

Hace muuuuucho pero que muuuuucho tiempo que las tarjetas de audio de los PCs NO llevan amplificador de "potencia" (la última que vi estaba en un pentium I). Desde hace mas de una década solo vale para unos auriculares, así que SI que necesitas amplificar, seguro.

_Sé que mi pregunta es complicada, ya que prácticamente me tendréis (si queréis) que dar clases de primaria para esto, pero es un proyecto que llevo tiempo pensándolo y aprovechando el tema, quiero intentar hacerlo.
_
No te ofendas pero es como si dices "no se nada de medicina pero quisiera hacer un transplante de corazón, explicadmelo poco a poco". 
En el foro puedes encontrar mucho apoyo y respuestas a cosas mas concretas. Toda tu "ocurrencia" de punta a punta me parece mucho.

Yo te recomendaría que comprases un kit de hilo musical que los hay.
Si no compra un amplificador hecho y pones los altavoces.
Si no compra módulos tipo cebek que estén montados.
Si no compra un amplificador integrado tipo TDA2004 o similar y montas el montaje típico
Si no busca en el foro amplificadores de tu agrado y los montas
Si no ...

De todos modos a veces el problema está en lo aparentemente sencillo: Pasar los cables. Si tu casa no tiene preinstalación puede ser un dolor de muelas.


----------



## djamolidine (Ago 6, 2014)

Gracias por responder y  por pasarlo al hilo correspondiente, me ha servido para seguir indagando un poco más.

Con respecto a la duda que tienes, no tengo problema con la instalación física del hilo musical. Soy consciente que lo más complicado es eso, pero lo tengo solucionado por las características de mi piso.

Quizás, debido a mi larga pregunta no he especificado más las cosas, voy a ver si puedo concretar más:
- tengo 8 estancias en mi piso, obviamente son muy pequeñas, por lo que estuve mirando altavoces para PC económicos y encontré éstos:

(no puedo incluir links, por lo que pego las especificaciones:
Potencia RMS: 8W Ratio Señal-Ruido: 70dB Aislados Impedancia: 4 ohms Rango de Frecuencia: 90Hz ~ 20kHz Potencia USB: 5V)

- En cada estancia colocaría un par. El cableado lo tengo solucionado, por lo que llegaría con los 16 cables más las alimentaciones USB al lado de mi PC.
- Cuando puse que no necesitabla amplificador es porque los altavoces al ser de compra y compactos ya lo incluyen.
- Teniendo la instalación pasada, mi preocupación es cómo bifurcar las señales R y L de la salida de audio del PC. El esquema que puse en mi anterior post era para preguntar si esa "bifurcación la podía hacer de esa manera. Mi objetivo es poder decidir mediante 8 señales digitales (pondremos como ejemplo ahora que pondré 8 switches) si quiero que en una estancia se escuche o no, por lo que hay la posibilidad que un día solo active una habitación pero otro día las 8 habitaciones a la vez.
- El MAX4664 me permite tener los switches analógicas casi sin consumo, por lo que con 4 integrados como ese ya podría salvar eso (en cada chip conecto 2 estancias, es decir 2 R y 2 L).

Voy a parar de escribir y espero algún comentario para poder seguir explicándome mejor. Sino este post se me alargará al infinito...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 6, 2014)

Mmmm, entonces no te entendí bien.
Depende del tamaño de la casa, la calidad del cable etc, no se como le va a sentar a la señal que la pasees por ahí. 
En principio tu idea funcionaria pero vas a perder señal por el camino, solo va a ir una habitación a la vez.... No se, no lo veo muy claro


----------



## djamolidine (Ago 6, 2014)

Unas cosas sobre tu respuesta:

- Qué valores de tensión tiene la salida de audio de la placa base? he estado leyendo por ahí que lo normal es 1V de pico a pico (No he podido medirlo porque ahora estoy de vacaciones y el osciloscopio lo tengo en el trabajo). Si es así, el tema estaría complicado para intentar aislar la señal de posible ruidos, tienes razón.
- Otra opción sería amplificar la señal entre el jack de salida de audio del PC y el MAX4664 (entraría la señal amplificada al chip, y lo podría soportar, pero me obligaría a tener un amplificador de medianamente grande (calculando 10W por cada estancia = 80W). Con esta opción no tendría que comprar altavoces de comercial, con su amplificador y tal, sino altavoces pelados.
- Otra opción diferente sería trasladar la amplificación individual de los altavoces más cerca del MAX4664, es decir, y amplificarlos individualmente (así viajaría la señal amplificada y habría menos pérdida de señal). La diferencia entre la opción anterior y ésta sería hacer un amplificador de 80W u 8 amplificadores de 10W stereo.

Qué me recomendaríais? yo quizás, desde mi desconocimiento, optaría por amplificar individualmente, utilizando el LM4952TS. Este chip necesita muy poco material extra, es stereo y da 3.1W por canal, cosa que para una habitación pequeña es correcto.

Una última cosa, Me podríais explicar porque los conectores jack hembra tienen 5 pines y los macho 3? como es el pinout de cada uno?

gracias


----------



## Scooter (Ago 6, 2014)

Los jacks tienen cinco pines porque si no hay nada pinchado conmuta a otro circuito. Al pinchar el jack desconecta ese circuito y conecta por el jack.
Respecto al resto, ni idea, de audio se lo justo. Suerte.


----------



## djamolidine (Ago 7, 2014)

Gracias por el apunte del jack. Con respecto a las opciones, voy a intentar indagar un poco más y ya os iré contando. De todas formas, cualquier opinión de otro experto será muy bien recibida.


----------



## djamolidine (Ago 7, 2014)

Hola,

No tengo  casi idea de nomenclatura de audio, y tampoco sé cómo buscarla. El tema es que estoy intentando encontrar altavoces básicos, tampoco my buenos, de una potencia aproximada entre 4 y 10W, y si puede ser de 4 Ohms. Que no sea autoamplificado.

Sabéis cómo podría encontrarlos? Tienen un nombre concreto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2014)

Parlantes para cielo raso ?


----------

